

Plan on using an ATM again? This is how your info can be stolen - mingyeow
http://www.commbank.com.au/personal/apply-online/download-printed-forms/ATM_awareness_guide.pdf

======
extension
This problem could be avoided by designing the machines to be as visually
_simple_ as possible. Remove all unnecessary features and homogenize what
remains. This would have the incidental perk of making them look much better.

If this isn't enough, a photo of the machine could be shown on the screen and
the user asked to verify that the real thing looks identical.

~~~
mingyeow
good point. complexity is sometimes the worst enemy of security

------
windsurfer
Be careful about PDFs too:
<http://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Amilw0rm.com+pdf+reader>

------
mingyeow
explains why BOA attaches all sorts of funny devices on their ATM machines.
but i think your neighbourhood/nightclub atms are perfect targets for these
criminals. ugh

------
wmeredith
Hmmm. I didn't wait for it to load. <\-- See that? That's my initial comment,
then I thought better of it, came back and waited for the thing to load; and
I'm glad I did. It was a very informative and fast read. It should be made
into a web site. PDFs drive me nuts.

------
bravura
Isn't a greater risk that someone sets up a fake ATM machine to trap your PIN
+ card information?

------
GVRV
I like my bank. Good ol' CommBank

------
ramy_d
crap, kept refreshing, now i have 4 on my desktop...

~~~
ramy_d
ok, great article, how is this not everywhere in html form?

